# Red arrow plant



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Has any one heard about a plant called red arrow?? 

I bought it from a Local Lfs Its nice but couldn't find any infoabout it 

Ill post pics once I get home but dies anyone know of it and have some info ??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll need pics, but it sounds like its not aquatic. hard to say though without pics though as they often mis label things.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

No no 
It's not one of those chain stores 

The guy named it for me 
He has both variations red arrow and green arrow. He said it's pretty new kind 
I'll get you the pics once I'm home Susan  

It looks nice though


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

umm might jus be tiger lotus, i can see their leaves being "arrow" like, and LFS owners sometimes like to just give stuff their own non scientific names. Plus tiger lotus comes in both green and red, also fitting ur discription.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok till I get home 
Its this one 
The red one in the middle of all green plants 

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

ding ding ding, tiger lotus


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Ummm my leaves look rounder and little more mix of green ong the birder and red in the middle 

But the other one in the tank are as shown in the pic 


Umm so it's a tiger lotus. Confirmed ?? Is it aquatic ? 

Any details about it ? Growth rate ? Reproducing ?? And does it grow tall ??


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah tiger lotus are fully aquatic. Usualy get them with bulbs attached to the bottom. I have them growing rampid in my 90 gallon, new bulbs have formed, more than 1 plant has sprouted off the original bulb as well. Good plant IMO


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

I had to choose between Brazilian sword and this one and picked up this one  

Also my plants leaves are somewhat rounder 

My plant matches nymphea pubescens or something that sounds by that name  

Thanks. It's still small very small does it grow large enoug and how soon ?? 

Also does the bulb at the bottom of the plant does it need to be covered in the soil or above the substrate like anubias ?? 

Thanks for the info


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

nah i just plop em in the tank, ive had them grow huge, like 20 leaves on the top of the tank big.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Try looking up nymphea rubra, those are sometimes called arrow plant and this one is red. On the bulb, Just put 3/4 of it into substrate and will do good. They also like fert tabs under them.


----------

